# Corn cob pipe



## Twig Man (Nov 2, 2012)

I bought a churchwarden corncob from Ryan Alden (lonestar) and he include a deer antler corn cob for free. Thank Ryan cant wait to burn some Boswells Northwoods in it tonight


----------



## JimH (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello John! I am a pipe smoker and I have a large collection.But I always go back to a corn cob.I like the looks of this one.Does the guy sell them? If so can you send me a link to reach him?
Thanks!


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 3, 2012)

JimH said:


> Hello John! I am a pipe smoker and I have a large collection.But I always go back to a corn cob.I like the looks of this one.Does the guy sell them? If so can you send me a link to reach him?
> Thanks!



Jim these were some estate finds I think but he does make custom pipes and he goes by lonestar on the forum. He is a great fellow to deal with


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice pipe. Seeing the Prince Albert tinny thru me back in time. My grandfather used to smoke a pipe with that brand circa 1960


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 3, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Nice pipe. Seeing the Prince Albert tinny thru me back in time. My grandfather used to smoke a pipe with that brand circa 1960



David that can is very old and was my wifes grandfathers. Still has tobacco in it


----------



## LoneStar (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice, I knew you'd like that one John ! I didnt make that one myself, but it was a custom pipe somebody else made. I have a box full of cobs I plan on making different shanks/stems for, mostly for myself, but I might sell a few.
Jim, always great to meet another pipesmoker ! I make custom briars, you can search my posts here or go to my website to see some pics of pipes I made. Feel free to shoot me a message about making a pipe, or just to talk pipes, or if you're looking for any particular brand/shape. I usually have a hundred or so pipes laying around here waiting to be restored. :irishjig:


----------

